# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  L-Tryptofaan

## jameskumar

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met AD en L-Tryptofaan??

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo jameskumra,

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar heeft even informatie gezocht voor je.
Sommige medicatie, vooral anti-depressiva en MAO-remmers, mogen niet tegelijk met L-Tryptofaan genomen worden. (bron, wikipedia.org en l-tryptofaan.nl)
Anders kun je het aan je behandelaar of arts voorleggen...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Wel ervaring met 5-HTP. Dit is een voedingssuplement dat wordt omgezet in serotonine. Het werkt over het algemeen sneller dan L-Tryptofaan.
Het wordt gebruikt bij depressie, als slaapmiddel, pijnstiller, het verminderd de eetlust.

----------


## MissMolly

Tryptofaan is een bouwsteen voor - onder andere - melatonine, het is dus logisch dat het de slaap bevordert bij mensen die te weinig melatonine aanmaken. Hoewel dat ook weer niet altijd opgaat. Als je te weinig melatonine aanmaakt bij gebrek aan voldoende (vrije) tryptofaan helpt het, als er voldoende aanbod is, maar het wordt domweg niet gebruikt omdat je om een heel andere reden geen melatonine aanmaakt, werkt het niet. En als je voldoende melatonine aanmaakt maar om een andere reden niet slaapt (bijvoorbeeld vanwege een snurkende partner of een slechte matras), helpt het ook niet veel.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sefi,
Bedankt voor de info  :Smile: 
Heb je dat 5-HTP voorgeschreven gekregen?

@ MissMolly,
Fijn dat je extra uitleg hebt gegeven  :Smile:  
Ja als er voldoende melatonine aangemaakt wordt kunnen er vele andere redenen zijn waarom een persoon niet kan slapen...

@ Jameskumar,
Heb je inmiddels overleg gehad met huisarts/behandelaar?

----------


## sofia123

l tryptofaan heeft mijn leven gered(schoolcarriere). Ik had precies geen concentratievermogen meer, en nu wel.

----------

